
Antarctic scientist stabbed for telling colleague the endings of books - betolink
https://www.foxnews.com/world/antarctic-scientist-stabbed-colleague-on-remote-research-station-because-he-kept-tell-him-the-endings-of-books-report
======
foxyv
It isn't cool to stab someone, but dang I would have a hard time if I was on a
jury... I can't imagine being forced to live with the kind of sociopath that
intentionally ruins my one joy in life day after dreary day.

------
chrisbennet
Seems reasonable..

~~~
rasz
yep, seems extremely anti social, maybe even harassment, response seems
appropriate.

